# BBA treatment



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Tried the H2o2 treatment on wed last week. 
tank One. The algae on the plastic tubes changed from black to pink and is still attached. No fish interested. the algae on the mopani wood is still there and also on the java fern. A few leaves of the vals are thinning and melting.
I took the plants out of the tank to treat them and rinsed them off before adding back into the tank. Hornwort is doing ok.

Tank two. Scrubbed the bba off the tubing after a soak in H2O2. It came off easy. Followed the same procedue as tank one. No dead algae! but the hornwort took a fit and dropped 80% of its leaves making a huge mess in the tank. I did not expect it to react like that as i rinsed off the plants and wood well when I put back in the tank. Obviously it is VERY sensitive.

So the lfs says my siamese algae eaters should eat bba but they don't. The LFs says i treat my fish too well. let them get a bit hungry and they may think differently. The SAE's are always wolfing down the fish pellets--in fact they are the first to get to the food.
mousey


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank specs?


----------

